# Attack in San Francisco (possibly NYC)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Seeing reports of blackouts on both coasts. At work so can't really investigate. Anyone else have any info?

https://mobile.nytimes.com/1997/10/25/us/blackout-in-san-francisco-sabotage-is-seen.html

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At work also, checked Fox News and ABC news websites.
Nothing happening at either one.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/biggest-blackout-in-us-history/

tappy talk sent


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mrs. Spork said:


> Biggest blackout in U.S. history - CBS News
> 
> tappy talk sent


August 15, 2003?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Double--tap.
Darn phone.

As you were, carry on!


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Nothing so far to indicate that this is malicious or related. But it is crazy how it hit 2 mega cities.

LOL just found out that the Federal Government is simulating an EMP in a few days over NYC, lol perfect timing wow. Remember how there was a training exercise on 9/11?

Just a coincidence. They are always doing these drills. Go back to sleep folks.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> August 15, 2003?


Whoops! did a quick search at lunch for reported blackouts today for nyc, that came up didn't notice date on my phone. Must need my glasses on... :-D

tappy talk sent


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Power Problems Disrupt Service On Several Subway Lines « CBS New York


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Even if it was some form of attack, the media would play it down or not even bother until they had no choice but to publish it.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I heard the SF outage was a substation caught on fire. According to the radio.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Gunn said:


> I heard the SF outage was a substation caught on fire. According to the radio.


How could there be a fire? Like infrastructure malfunction? sparks + wire


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> August 15, 2003?





rice paddy daddy said:


> August 15, 2003?


Total Chaos: Cyber Attack Fears As MULTIPLE CITIES HIT With Simultaneous Power Grid Failures: Shockwave Of Delays In San Francisco, Los Angeles, New York

I have not heard a thing on NYC News stations....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Gunn said:


> I heard the SF outage was a substation caught on fire. According to the radio.


FOX news showed that on the telly.pics look like the substation on Mission and tenth st (south of market=SOMA district)I recognized it,used to pass by it every day on the school bus.pretty old substation btw.
Larkin and Eddy streets was supposed to be where the fire was.looks like a couple of fires?.maybe?.it was quite a large area that was out.

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/artic...n-Francisco-shuts-11089574.php#photo-12770248


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just a matter of time folks.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

News talked about the outage in San Francisco this evening If they mentioned an estimate of how long without power I did not catch it. All kids of problems for window washers, folks in elevators. 

Hopefully at least some in the area are comfortable getting thru this mess with the preps they made. Perhaps once power is back up we will have a whole bunch of new members from San Francisco .


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> August 15, 2003?





rice paddy daddy said:


> August 15, 2003?





RJAMES said:


> News talked about the outage in San Francisco this evening If they mentioned an estimate of how long without power I did not catch it. All kids of problems for window washers, folks in elevators.
> 
> Hopefully at least some in the area are comfortable getting thru this mess with the preps they made. Perhaps once power is back up we will have a whole bunch of new members from San Francisco .


Ooga!
Trapped in a San Fransisco elevator, a gay mans dream....


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

The net is awash with conspiracy posts about an Operation Gotham Shield, supposed to be a gov't drill to practice prevention and then response to nuclear or emp attack over northeastern seaboard. Cannot find anything in major media. I was searching here for a post and was surprised to not find any reference here either.
Operation Gotham Shield: U.S. Gov't To "Simulate Nuke Blast Over Manhattan" As Actual War Nears

This video show supposed gov't documents describing the events. Don't know what to think of it all. You'd think NY media would be talking about it, especially for a chance to blame everything on Trump if ANYTHING goes wrong.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could little kim or putin be sending a message??


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

This one is definitely dated today.... :-D 
http://thefederalistpapers.org/us/t...source=COTR&utm_medium=COTR&utm_campaign=COTR

tappy talk sent


----------

